# Firefox Extensions



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

I am by no means an expert at using the computer and am learning about extensions to programs. This may be very basic to some, but I hope it's of help to beginners.

Being new to Firefox, which I enjoy using, I've just come across some helpful extensions, which others new to Firefox might like to look into.

To find them: click "Tools", then "Extensions".

I've added:

Forecastfox, a local weather checker - now have little clouds on a tool-bar. 

Adblock, which also shows in the tool bar.

Scrapbook - an extension that helps save web pages easily manages collections. 

Linky - which opens/validates/links and pictures in tabs or
windows

Bandwidth Tester - which tests the bandwidth of a current connecton

and 

Spellbound - A spelling checker.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

Yipper...your a newbie to Firefox all right. Those extensions come in handy per user. I agree with your comment about enjoying the product. For all of them newbies...thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sooky 47 (Nov 6, 2001)

TOF said:


> Yipper...your a newbie to Firefox all right. Those extensions come in handy per user. I agree with your comment about enjoying the product. For all of them newbies...thanks for the tip!


Being a bit sarcastic & rude - aren't you?


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Lu,

Some people don't realize that there are people in the world using a computer for the first time, or are very new to them, and who don't know anything apart from IE and Outlook Express, etc. 

The level of user comptence on this site spans a tremendous range. I'm helping Janet at the moment with all sorts of things she doesn't understand, and didn't know existed, on her computer. 

Hope you are well today. Will write later.

Thanks for your post. 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## TOF (Sep 10, 2004)

> Being a bit sarcastic & rude - aren't you?


Not at all. If you have taken offence, I apologize to you.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the tip.

Also I don't think it's just for newbies as even an advanced user might not have tried some of the extensions themselves(there are a lot), so it's always nice to hear which ones other people enjoyed and had no problems with.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Big Firefox fan here.

Folks are discovering the excitement and security of Firefox tabbrowsing on a daily basis.
Part of the fun is installing new Extensions and Themes to enhance the browser.
Each Extension and Theme selected is based on individual needs and tastes.

I'm sure there are some reading this who have heard about Firefox but have
hesitated making the decision to install it so I hope this helps.

For those....don't wait any longer.

You want to keep your Internet Explorer for Windows Updates.
There is an extension to let you open IE from Firefox if you so desire.
Yes, you can have both, Firefox and Internet Explorer, running at the same time.

So, get started....

Download *Firefox 1.0*

Check out available Extensions...*here* and *here*

Themes available...*here*

Telstar


----------



## Sooky 47 (Nov 6, 2001)

TOF said:


> Not at all. If you have taken offence, I apologize to you.


Apology accepted ..... in the spirit it was given. Thanks!

Good info for firefox ........ thanks for the extension sites I didn't know about :up:


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Afew more to suggest:
Flags 0.3. This one sits near Adblock, bottom right, and gives you a small flag of the country of the url you are visiting. Tiny. Nice.
Slashfix 0.21. For those who use FF AND read Slashdot, it fixes the rendering of Slashdot.org's pages.
Slim Extension List 0.1. Instead of fat horizontals for each of your extensions listed in the Extension Manager, this tiny ext. makes them thin horizontals.
Smiley Xtra 3.0.1. A free Smiley database. Last count I have 430. Some are ordinary, uninspired, but 50=>100 are very good.







Let me add another one-for fun:CardGame 0.15. After install and restart of your browser, this will be listed in the Tools dropdown menu. Click and it opens a new browser window which offers you 24 card games. Simple interface, no bells-and-whistles,but Pyramid worked a treat for me.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Some additional extensions for your consideration:
Bookmark Duplicate Detector 0.01- notofies you when you are bookmarking something that is already bookmarked. If, like etaf here at TSG you have thousands of bookmarks, this one is very useful.
Spoofstick 1.04 : This is an anti-phishing aid. Slim toolbar gives you the url essence- it catches things that, say, start looking like paypal, but really aren't.You choose the size and color of the true domain listing. I sometimes don't really read all of the url, especially for links. This tells you "You're on: then in red, techguy.org."
Tweak Network 1.0. This was recommended a few weeks ago here for speeding up Firefox loading, or such. An alternate to going into about:config and tweaking a bunch of entries. This is a speed up for timid or not too savy users.
Just in case you don't have the link to several hundred extension choices, let me include that here: http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello everyone.

Brilliant. Thank you. I am really pleased to have discovered Firefox. Thank you for the tips, Telstar and mach9. I'll look at those, definitely!

Wave, Wave, Lu. 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Penny:
Isn't Firefox a treat? I'm not a minimalist so-- I have about 20 extensions and maybe 8 or 9 themes. Alot are just little tweaks- like adding options to the Download Manager, or tweaks for the Extension Manager- that sort of thing. They add functionality and/or pizazz. Bye the way, enjoyed your photos in the Webshots Community. Warmest wishes, Mary Ann.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Mary Ann,

Thank you for viewing my photos. Pleased that you enjoyed them. I'm waiting for a replacement camera as mine couldn't be repaired. Getting a 7.2 million mega-pixels intead of 5 million, so I'm pleased about that.

Yes, I like Firefox. too. As you say, it is a treat. Not had any problems with it at all. I haven't tried any themes yet and will have a go at some of those. Options for downloading sounds good, too, and I'm going to look at installing some of the extensions mentioned in previous posts.

Best wishes for the coming year.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Tuppence2 said:


> Hello Mary Ann,
> 
> Thank you for viewing my photos. Pleased that you enjoyed them. I'm waiting for a replacement camera as mine couldn't be repaired. Getting a 7.2 million mega-pixels intead of 5 million, so I'm pleased about that.
> 
> ...


Your camera can't come soon enough Penny, we miss your great pictures :up:

The snow has finally stopped for now, boy are we glad that was a lot of white stuff 

What did you think of our hummer turning up in the snow storm ?..... 

cu later , take care,

Frank.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Frank,

What a surprise! Nice to see the little bird. I hope it survived the weather it's not used to, like you!

I'm wondering whether the model of camera I want is actually available. Not heard anything for a while.  

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello everyone.

I've installed the Preference Bar extension for Firefox but am in a muddle as to how to work it.

If I have a tick in the box against, say, Flash or pop-ups, is this allowing flash and pop-ups, or preventing them? I attach a screenshot of the bar.

Sorry to be so "dim" about this. I've read the help that comes with it but am no wiser! 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Penny:
Just installed PrefBar3. Thanks for the referral. Looks like the tick in the box means its on, operative. When I added Animation thru customize, it then appeared on the bar with a tick in the box. Soooo, its at least suggestive that that is the function. 
Mary Ann


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

I think I'm going to have to give this a look see.  I'm a premium member at Bill O'Reilly's web site and I'm going to pass this post on to the people that use "Firefox." Here O'Reilly's web site here if your curious.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Prospect:
I think that is very funny...


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Mach 9, I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Mary Ann,

Thanks very much for the information.  

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Prospect.

Pleased the information about the Preference Bar is useful to you, and thanks for the link to Bill O'Reilly's site. Always good to have interesting sites pointed out.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Your welcome Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Came across these Optimized builds.

http://www.moox.ws/tech/mozilla/

They might be of inerest to you.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Penny:








Going to look into that.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Mary Ann,

 I like the hands clapping. 

Think someone mentioned a lot of smilies as a Firefox extension. Going to see if I can find them. If I can't, I'll come back and ask.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Tuppence2 said:


> Hello Mary Ann,
> 
> I like the hands clapping.
> 
> ...


If you have any problems installing/using them (like I did  ), Penny, follow Mary Ann's instructions here: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=316232&page=3&pp=15
post 31 and 32
She's a marvel at this stuff :up: 

Carolyn


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Tuppence et al,

I am one of the people who know little beyond IE & OE but have been steeling myself to take the plunge & enjoy tab browsing with Firefox.

The above tips will save me significant time, thank you  

If any of you have any advice regarding installation etc I would be sincerely grateful.

Foxfire


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

MightyQueenC:
Not a marvel. I just read the manuals/Help. Had to. As self taught computer user without a clue, I discovered an amazing thing- some of the program instructions are really helpful. Go figure.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Other extensions I like are Auto Copy and Foxy tunes. Also have the weather!!


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

bkpeck:








The weather without spyware/tracking cookies, no less. Wonders never cease.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

ALL: Thanks VERY much for this thread, and the tips/suggestions :up:
I too am relatively new to FF, but will say that so far, its very good.
Again, thanks!


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Mach9...I just added sounds and the flags of the web sites your visiting. But try the sound pkg...It is really COOL!! Also added the status bar clock!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Customizing Firefox

http://www.scotsnewsletter.com/65.htm#ffcustomizing


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

2 :up: :up: Hewee!
Great link, and I d/l a few goodies. 
Was a bit disappointed that I couldn't get view magnifier (doesn't work with Firefox 1.0)
Great info on the site, too :up: 

Carolyn


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmm...Using that link, I read for a while and found this http://popfile.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/wiki.pl
It's supposed to stop spam in your e-mail.
Know anything about it?
Carolyn


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mightyqueenc said:


> 2 :up: :up: Hewee!
> Great link, and I d/l a few goodies.
> Was a bit disappointed that I couldn't get view magnifier (doesn't work with Firefox 1.0)
> Great info on the site, too :up:
> ...


Your welcome Carolyn.  Got me a new mouse and it lets me zoom in and out of things so it's cool. But for Netscape using the ctrl+ or ctrl- works better then the mouse and you can go in or out more then what the mouse will do.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

hewee said:


> Your welcome Carolyn.  Got me a new mouse and it lets me zoom in and out of things so it's cool. But for Netscape using the ctrl+ or ctrl- works better then the mouse and you can go in or out more then what the mouse will do.


 fancy schmancy new mouse 

I can magnify with my mouse, too...and another finger on the control key  

OK ... Congrats on your new mouse, Hewee :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mightyqueenc said:


> fancy schmancy new mouse
> 
> I can magnify with my mouse, too...and another finger on the control key
> 
> OK ... Congrats on your new mouse, Hewee :up:


There is lots of things I can do on this new logitech MX 1000 Laser mouse.
Love the scroll wheel the also lets you scroll from side to side.

Nice have all this after using a 3 button mouse for 8 years.  
Hard getting used to get but I am loving it. The zoom and the 4 way scroll is great for working on images and that was the main reason I got it. PLus the MX Laser MX1000 delivers a new pinnacle of performance no optical mouse can match. With an incredible 20x more sensitivity to surface detailor tracking powerthan optical, laser can track reliably even on tricky polished or wood-grain surfaces. And the MX1000 offers even more advanced features that will make you more productive and more comfortable.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=3,CONTENTID=9043&ad=amr_lghp_dec04

Not cheap at $79.95 but hey look at how much I use a mouse so I will get lots of miles out of it still.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

What is this site: http://firefoxie.net/ ???

Mozilla's own seems good: http://www.andkon.com/stuf/mozillableeding/design/customize.html

http://www.customize.org/list/firefox
from: http://www.customize.org/ guess this is d/l's that can be used to customize various programs? Haven't dabbled in this too much...

An older site that gives easy overview: http://www.windowsdevcenter.com/pub/a/windows/2004/09/21/firefox.html

Found this blogline regarding FF: http://www.bloglines.com/preview?siteid=487

These seem good too:
http://tweak.us/cms/article_33.html
http://www.flexbeta.net/main/printarticle.php?id=79


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello, mightyqueenc.

Thanks very much. I'll certainly keep that link. Good to have all these "technical" people to help us!

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello MSHOBBS,

Not hear of firefoxie.net. Will take a look. Thanks for all the other links.

Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello bkpeck.

Thanks for telling us about the flag extension. Where did you find it, please. I'd like to use that? 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello FoxFire,

Love the name! Pleased that you are trying out "Firefox". I'm sure the knowledgeable people here will be able to help you.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello again.

I've downloaded the flag extension but need help in getting the flags to appear!

Thanks.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## draven209 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you have not tried them already you should def check out the mouse gestures extensions for ff. they are a little difficult to get used to, but once you do you will wonder how you ever got along without them... they can be found from get more link in extension manager...
Also does anyone know of a decent share/free ware prog that gives this funcionality to explorer?


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Penny:
I downloaded the flag extension about a week ago, it worked as soon as I restarted my browser. If that didn't happen for you, you may want to uninstall it and re-install it. Sits down there by adblock. Shows are ORG when its on Mozilla,bunch of computers when you're on a link. Otherwise shows country flags. :up: We're on Techguy.org now and its showing ORG, not USA flag. That is sort of hand printed. Last night was browsing Danish sites and it showed their flag, and The Register shows the British flag.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Mary Ann,

Thanks very much. The little flags are showing now. I like it! I can see "ORG" now. Is that because the address doesn't end in UK, Au, Ca, etc.? Will try a Danish site to see their flag! Often see it when I watch Biathlon on TV. 

Best wishes,
Bye,
Penny.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Penny:
I believe so. It's quite literal.  The .net sites also show a hand printed N E T but the T is slightly elevated; a bit tipsy that NET. :up:


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I just love useing Firefox, the only grip I have is when I do server maintence I have to use IE its a Microsoft thing....................


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Mary Ann. 

I like the way "ORG" looks hand-written". Thanks for the info.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

Thanks for the link to "Scot's Site" and customizing Firefox.  I've got the various sites downloaded to my "Scrapbook". Very useful.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Have come across this extension. Has anyone tried it?

http://senderface.mozdev.org/

It enable's faces to be associated with mail.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Penny.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello Peep Telstar!
I just d/l the FF from your post - and installed it! Yikes! Is it supposed to shake up and down like this? 
Firefox Virgin


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you have Windowblinds installed from Stardock?? Some of those Blinds make my Firefox
shake up and down if they have to much animation on them. About got a migraine!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi bkpeck!
I have Style XP installed - that's the same kinda thing! Darn it! Gives me headache too! Know of a way to get rid of it?


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Try another skin. if that doesn't work just try shutting Style XP off and see if that helps!
I have to put different Windowblinds on and try again till I find one that works!


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh my god! Think I have to get more paracetamol! But I love my theme - I paid for it, I like the way it looks! Never mind - if you come across any news to fix this problem please do let me know! 
Thanks for your help,
cross eyed 1techgirl xx


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello 1techGirl.

Have you seen this list of themes for Firefox?

https://addons.update.mozilla.org/themes/?application=firefox

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Thank you Peep Penny, 
Will check it out now! How are things in Wiltshire : - )
I've been to Bath and used to live in Taunton, Somerset!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello techgirl.

Fine here, thanks. Getting colder this evening, but a nice "almost spring" day today. Bath is such a beautiful city.

Taunton is a nice town, only visited it once. Did you see the photos I took of Taunton at Webshots. (Click the link at the bottom of my post and look for the album entitled "Day Out at Taunton, Minehead and Dunster"). I like the blue and white river bridge in Taunton.

Have you visited Dunster and the Castle? What a pretty village. 

How do you like living in London? A big difference to Zummerzet! 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Peep Penny, yes, I know all those sites - Dunster, Minehead, etc. Took my two boys on the steam train a couple of times 4/5 years ago. Had a look at your photos - great work! 
Gonna try to fix this prob with Style XP and Firefox now - wish me luck! Chat soon, 
x


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi bkpeck, un/fortunately, my version of Style XP just ran out yesterday, which is very strange 'cos am sure I paid my $19.95 for it about a month ago for one year's worth of use! I have emailed Style XP about this but don't expect to hear from them nor get my blimmin' money back! So the problem is solved - at the expense of $19.95 and me not being able to use my nice theme! At least I can save money on paracetamols! Thanks for your suggestions though, 1techgirl x


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

1techgirl at least you won't get any migraines from it bouncing around.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello techgirl.

I enjoyed the steam train journey very much. Brought back memories of travelling to Yorkshire as a child, over night, and stopping at little unmanned stations in the wee small hours.

Find a phone number for the software people for Stype XP and ask them what's going on. You should get what you paid for. I've had to telephone various software companies in the States in the past and have always found speaking to a "live" person very helpful.

Best of luck.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## 1techgirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Peep Penny
Yes, am waiting for a reply email from Style XP - see how it goes. 
I used to live in Yorkshire too - once drove (well the then boyfriend) drove to Scotland - Dufftown right up north. Took about 30 years to get there! Take care. x


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello techgirl,

Bet it did. We used to drive to Hull from here, Wiltshire. What a journey in my old A40!
Hope you have success with Style.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

New tip!! Type in about:config in search box. Right-click anywhere in the page that appears and select New>interger. Name it " nglayout.initialpaint.delay " and set its value to "0 "
If you are on broadband it will load pages faster.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello bkpeck

Do you mean type the above in the "run" box, after clicking "Start"?

Thanks.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Tuppence2 said:


> Hello bkpeck
> 
> Do you mean type the above in the "run" box, after clicking "Start"?
> 
> ...


Where the address is at Penny in the address bar copy and paste *about:config* and hit enter,


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello hewee,

Ah! Thanks for that information.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Have done that, so will now wait to see what happens. 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Penny


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

It seems to have speeded up mine. (Why are we always in such a hurry) ! By the way these smileys are an extension in FF . Called Smiley Xtra.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn'y find the Smiley Xtra very useful as all it does is connect to a Smiley site which I aready have a few that I use.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Penny,

Saw this and thought of you.

cu Frank. 

Firefox add-ons 
http://snipurl.com/cim1 
These days, computer users are deep in battle with adware and spyware. Given the programming ability on the dark side, Microsofts Internet Explorer is just too dangerous.

Thats why most of us at the office switched to Firefox. Its fast, and, so far, the bad guys have not found weaknesses they can exploit.

Firefox has some great add-ons, too. Known as extensions, they make the browser more convenient to use. Auto Copy, for example, automatically sends selected text to your clipboard. And FlashGot handles massive downloads.

Some sites are written specifically for Internet Explorer. When you hit one, use IE View. This extension opens Internet Explorer. When you finish that site, close IE and go back to Firefox.

Check out this site for these and other enhancements to your Firefox browser. :up:


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Frank,

Thanks for that.  Very useful.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Your welcome...... Penny.

cu Frank.


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Create Desktop Shortcut from Firefox
[1] Copy URL from Firefox Bookmark
[2] On Desktop, right click empty space
[3] New
[4] Shortcut
[5] Put in URL, Click Next
[6] Type in desired name for shortcut


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Dr Dave said:


> Create Desktop Shortcut from Firefox
> [1] Copy URL from Firefox Bookmark
> [2] On Desktop, right click empty space
> [3] New
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

I've downloaded the "Scrapbook" extension and any page, image, text, etc. can be saved immediately into a closeable side-bar - like having your favourites or bookmarks available. Pressing Alt then K makes the side panel appear and disappear.

I'll post a screenshot.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Scrapbook extension is great Penny. I use it constantly!!Sage is also a great extension for RSS feeds! Another good one is Auto Copy.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello bkpeck.

Just come across you post. Sorry not to have replied before now. Yes, I like the Scrapbook a lot. Will take a look at Sage and Auto Copy. Thanks for telling me about them.

Found this when surfing. An article about extensions.

http://www.flexbeta.net/main/printarticle.php?id=79

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Penny...........Love your Webshot Photos!!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello bkpeck.

Very pleased you enjoyed the photos. In what part of the country are you?

Here's a screenshot of the new extension I've just added to Firefox. It's a tool-bar called "wordIQ" and you use it to look up definitions of words. It has a dictionary as well, and an auto-fill function.

Do you have the snow yet? We are due some but it's not arrived so far!

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's what the dictionary search function looks like. There are more dictionaries off page (I couldn't fit them on screen).


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I live in Iowa. No snow but a lot of rain. It is unusally warm this winter. LOVE IT!!! I hate winter and snow! Both of my sons have been to England and really like it there!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello bkpeck.

Thanks for the info. Sounds a lot like the weather we get here - rain and rain. I hate snow and cold, too. 

How nice for your sons to have travelled here. I would love to see the Rockies but just don't have the money to travel.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I got the dictionary search...very cool!!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello again bkpeck.

 It is good, isn't it. Lots of fun to be had using the toolbar. Pleased you'e giving it a try.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Telstar said:


> Big Firefox fan here.
> 
> Folks are discovering the excitement and security of Firefox tabbrowsing on a daily basis.
> Part of the fun is installing new Extensions and Themes to enhance the browser.
> ...


Hi Telstar,

I tried to download Adblock from your link above via Firefox download manager & it refused on the grounds of safety. It doesnt like New Extensions website.

Any comments


----------



## wjb222 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello all,
Have never heard about fire fox until I came looking for help a couple days ago. Is it really safer and,or more secure than Ie? If so as more people start using it will it stay that way? am going to download and give it a try is there anything I should do or need to know first?
thank you all


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I had no problems downloading it. I did set mine to be my default browser. You will love all of the extesions and themes. Do a search here in the forums for more info.


----------



## wjb222 (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks going to d/l now


----------



## bosshogg151 (Jan 18, 2004)

Anybody know how I can get Media Player to work with Firefox so I can see videos?


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

I had to downlod iTunes before Media Player would work.

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/

Good luck.

Bye
Penny.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Check this link out for more FF info & workarounds: http://www.winplanet.com/article/2662-3908.htm

BTW, I still am big fan of this browser, its great! :up:


----------



## wjb222 (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks to all who replied. I did download and am using it now will figure out what I do and do not need soon, till then just the thought of being safer is great.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello wjb

Hope you enjoy using Firefox. The "tabbed" browing is good. It's not a "Microsoft" program, so it's not targeted by virii, etc., writers, as IE is. It's good pop-up blocking facilities (I've not had one since starting to use it), and lots of interesting and fun extensions that can be downloaded and installed very easily. I've just downloaded the "wordIQ" toolbard extension - gives a word seach facility and lots of dictionary links.

Have fun! You can always keep both browsers if you are worried about not having IE.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello MSM Hobbes,

Great! Thank you. Taking a look now.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey there Penny - you're welcome. 

BTW: I think I recall that even if you wanted to, that you really can't and probably shouldn't try to disable/uninstall MS's IE...


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi peeps- really must keep IE. You will do untold damage to your OS if you try to remove IE. It's interwoven with the OS. Just set your security settings high for it. You need it for windows updates. Rarely/never necessary for anything else.Put those few sites you must have IE for in the trusted zone, windows updates also goes in the trusted zone. They lower the security for it, so you don't have to click OK a million times to get your updates, etc. Just don't use IE unless necessary. # of reasons why its not secure beyond it being the most widely used browser, and thus the broadest target. They did not adhere to standards, use activeX controls, etc. But you still must religiously do your MS patches, and when Firefox gives you a new version- like the brand new 1.0.1, install that. In the latter case it fixed for some security issues and a tad of an instability problem. Mozdev usually gets right on these things, so using FF is safer in that they repair vulnerabilities found quite rapidly. MUCH faster than MS. :up:


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello 

I keep IE and have Zone Alarm set to ask if I wish to use it. Very seldom do, but it's there.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Firefox and some extensions have been updated. Go to tools > options >advanced..check for updates!


----------



## barfly (Mar 27, 2003)

Cheers Bpeck, :up: 
i needed 5 updates


----------



## wjb222 (Feb 21, 2005)

I did not think ie could be deleted . will set security to high. How does firefox handle active x ? seems bye what i have been reading that active x is where a kot of problems come from.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

wjb:
Mozilla doesn't use activeX, one of the pluses, either for Firefox or Mozilla.


----------



## wjb222 (Feb 21, 2005)

thats a good thing.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello.

I did use Windows 2000 for quite a long time at one point without Internet Explorer installed. Didn't have any problems that way. 

Thanks for the update news. I've just downloaded and installed the new version of Firefox. Will look at the extensions now. I did do some individually from websites the other day but this is a much easier way. 

Bye,
Penny.


----------

